# Freehand Pfad Füllen



## dadiscobeat (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hab schon länger nichts mehr mit Freehand gemacht, aber einige Sachen weiss ich noch. Nun steh ich aber trotzdem vor einem Problem. Ich habe ein Bild von einer Person und möchte dieses Gesicht nachzeichnen. Blablabla.... interessiert eh keinen. Kommen wir zum Punkt. Ich habe eine Augebraue mit dem Bezigon nachgezeichnet. Nun möchte ich das Ganze mit einer Farbe füllen, nur irgendwie geht das nicht. Der Pfad ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann geschlossen. Ich hab dem ganzen Pfad eine Grund-Füllung zugewiesen, aber irgendwie passiert trotzdem nix. Bin ich jetz total verblödet oder was ? Habs mit vereinigen auch schon versucht und bei Zusammenfassen funktioniert auch bloss Überschneidung. Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter ! Kann mir bitte jemand helfen ?!

daDiscobeat


----------



## pixelforce (8. Dezember 2003)

Bist du dir wirklich 100%ig sicher das, der Pfad geschlossen ist? Schau mal in der Info-Palette nach, ob bei geschlossen ein Häkchen ist!


----------



## dadiscobeat (8. Dezember 2003)

Der Pfad ist geschlossen. Steht ja auch gross dort. Deshalb weiss ich ja irgendwo ned weiter...

daDiscoBeat


----------



## pixelforce (10. Dezember 2003)

Bist du in der richtigen Ansichtmodi? Nicht das du nur grobe Voransicht eingestellt hast, weil dann siehst du ja auch nur die Outlines und keine Füllungen.


----------



## dadiscobeat (12. Dezember 2003)

Hab den Fehler jetz gefunden ! Wollte etwas nachzeichnen, dazu habe ich ein Bild importiert. Der Fehler war aber, dass ich nicht auf dem Vordergrund, sondern auf dem Hintergrund gezeichnet habe. So war der Pfad zwar sichtbar, aber die Füllung nicht. 

daDiscoBeat


----------

